# End Stop



## aliva (May 22, 2021)

Finally after 4 years got around to adding a couple of end stops tp my Kurt


----------



## benmychree (May 22, 2021)

An Aloris tool post stop works well on a vise, also.


----------



## darkzero (May 22, 2021)

How's the reception?   (Sorry, I couldn't resist, the pic reminded me of a wifi router. )

I never thought to put one on both sides of the vise, looks like it'll come in handy!


----------



## aliva (May 23, 2021)

darkzero said:


> How's the reception?   (Sorry, I couldn't resist, the pic reminded me of a wifi router. )
> 
> I never thought to put one on both sides of the vise, looks like it'll come in handy!
> 
> View attachment 366928


The reception sucks.
 I had the extra clamp handle so I figured why not 2 stops.


----------



## hman (May 23, 2021)

aliva said:


> The reception sucks.


So it wasn't like the party after the VHF TV antenna and the shortwave Yagi got married


----------

